# Which size Amaze n smoker



## olered (Jul 31, 2010)

Think I am going to order me one for overnight smokes on Brisket and butts. Which size would be best for the 1200 watt 40 inch? Also where are yall putting yours? Im thinking bottom shelf in some kind of pan or something so the moisture doesn't affect it.


----------



## txmike (Jul 31, 2010)

I got the 6x8. But hey, I greedy!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2010)

I got the 6x8 also and it is amazeing


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 31, 2010)

I would go for the 6X8,  It gives you the option of a couple hrs longer smoking time.

The bottom would be best, don't place it above your water pan or heating element.  Also it doesn't need to be in a pan, it needs to be able to breathe...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would get the big one for you don't have to fill it everytime you use it. You can just use part of the tray for smaller smokes.


----------



## bluechip (Jul 31, 2010)

I went with the 6x8. As everyone else said, it gives you a longer smoke and you can only load half of it if you need a few hours only. I put mine on the bottom rack and make a "pop tent" with aluminum foil over it for the drippings.....Works great.


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got the 6x8.  Price difference was small (only $5 IIRC).  My one suggestion would be to go ahead and order extra sawdust packets.  As long as they fit in a priority mail flat rate box, he only charges $10.70 for S&H -- i.e. exactly what USPS charges.  Hence whether you buy the box with its one bag, or buy the box plus 3-4 extra bags, S&H is the same.  If you buy the box, then come back and order three more bags you'll have an extra $10.70 S&H.

Of course, that is assuming that you don't have a local source of suitable sawdust.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 31, 2010)

OR, you could hold out for that sweet working 8x8, but then, you might have to wait until the release date.  Go as big as you can get...........you can always underload it for the specific need.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

I have both sizes- the smaller one stays in my Motorhome and the bigger one is with my smoker - Love both of them. I have used it many times replacing the wood chunks I used to put into the wood box with the AMS because I get a much more consistant smoke - My SmokinTex burns thru wood fairly fast versus the AMS so I use the SmokinTex for the heat only and it has improved my end product considerably 

Either size will work but I think I would go with the bigger one if I had a choice


----------



## raquette (Feb 28, 2012)

Where do you place the a maze n smoker in the smokin tex?


----------



## bossk4hire (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new a-maze-n-pellet smoker? I just have a big ole bag of pecan pellets that I could use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2012)

bossk4hire said:


> Has anyone tried the new a-maze-n-pellet smoker? I just have a big ole bag of pecan pellets that I could use.




 The Pellet Smoker is all the Rage!...It is awesome and can burn Pellets or Dust like the Original...The AMNPS doubles the usefulness of my MES40, I can now Cold smoke or Hot smoke with ease...Get it!...JJ


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 29, 2012)

I've struggled with it.  I have the three bin pellet tray.  The biggest problem is with keeping the smoke ingited.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  If I remember to leave the Masterbuilt wood chip pan halfway pulled out and the wood chip tray not quite fully inserted and the door slightly propped open with a kitchen fork, I do get a great oxygen feed and the smoke from the pellet tray is outstanding.  But then I'll open the door for some reason and reclose it without remembering to stick the fork back.  Auxilary smoke goes out because of no more oxygen flow but what I'm feeding the wood chip box still works.

One thing I have learned.  Ignite the pellet pan and let it get up a good smoke before inserting into the smoker.  that will give you a few extra seconds to make your oxygen feed adjustments.  Be quick or reopen the door and figure out what to do next.

This is what you want to end up with:  2 to 4 hours of good smoke.  That will give you the smoky flavor without the ring.  Don't plan on a smoke ring of any size with an electric smoker.

The wood chip tray of the Masterbuilt, even with their new double capacity wood chip tray, is still only capable of one half an hour's smoke.  It's an intense 1/2 hour of booming smoke, but doesn't last beyond that.  I'm still trying to figure when is the best time to add that intense smoke.  I don't think it should be in the first half hour when the meat is cold.  If anyone can add a thought to that, please do so.
[h1]If you had just one half an hour, when is the best time to add your most intense smoke to the meat?[/h1]
I'm still figuring I'll find a way to modify the wood chip tray so it feeds a full cup and a half of chips.  If I did that three times, I would have instense smoke three times.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 29, 2012)

If I had just half an hour I would just cook on the grill and smoke when I had time to do it right.  If I was wanting to use my MES40 wood-chip pan instead of my AMNPS I would add a very small amount of chips ( to smoke quickly )  and a larger chunk or two for longer lasting smoke. I don't put in enough to get what I would call intense booming smoke and I smoke whenever food is in the smoker unless it's in foil.

  As for the AMNPS, If I make sure it's well lit before putting it in the smoker, and I make sure my pellets are dry, ( I dehydrate mine ) I have never had a problem with it staying lit. I like mine on the bottom shelf or on top of the water pan ( which I have full of sand ) so that I can see it through the window. This is what works well for me.

 Chuck


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 29, 2012)

[h1] [/h1][h1]Quote: [/h1]





> If you had just one half an hour, when is the best time to add your most intense smoke to the meat?


It is never a good time to add 'intense' smoke Thin blue smoke (TBS) is the only way to go... and that takes time without rushing it.

  


> But then I'll open the door for some reason and reclose it without remembering to stick the fork back.


  I have never needed to prop open the door to get the AMNPS to work properly. I do the following and the AMNPS works great in my MES 40. I am not saying that all these things need to be done, it is just what I do. I don't know if the same would apply to the MES30.

- I use a propane torch rather than a butane torch. (It gets the pellets a lot hotter and burning better.)

- I place the AMNPS in the center of the bottom rack (more air flow than at the very  bottom of the MES)

- I place the AMNPS inside a small metal baking pan (acts as a heat shield from the heating element below).

- I drilled holes around the perimeter sides of the  baking pan (this allows enough air to get to the AMNPS)

- I place the water pan in the center of the second shelf (this block drips landing on the AMNPS.)

- I pull the chip tray out 1"-2"

- I pull the chip loader out 2"-3"

- I place an 10" long x 3" diameter vent pipe on top of the exhaust opening of the MES (this acts as a chimney helping to draw air through the MES).


----------



## domapoi (Feb 29, 2012)

redclaymud said:


> I've struggled with it.  I have the three bin pellet tray.  The biggest problem is with keeping the smoke ingited.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  If I remember to leave the Masterbuilt wood chip pan halfway pulled out and the wood chip tray not quite fully inserted and the door slightly propped open with a kitchen fork, I do get a great oxygen feed and the smoke from the pellet tray is outstanding.  But then I'll open the door for some reason and reclose it without remembering to stick the fork back.  Auxilary smoke goes out because of no more oxygen flow but what I'm feeding the wood chip box still works.
> 
> One thing I have learned.  Ignite the pellet pan and let it get up a good smoke before inserting into the smoker.  that will give you a few extra seconds to make your oxygen feed adjustments.  Be quick or reopen the door and figure out what to do next.
> 
> ...


If your pellets (or sawdust) are going out a lot, they may have too much moisture in them. You might want to try spreading them on a micro wave proof sheet of something and microwave them for about a minute on high.

Just because the chip tray now has the capability of holding twice (or more) the amount of chips does not mean you are suppose to put in twice the amount. You are still not to suppose to add any more than what will fit in the "chip loader" at any one time. Call MasterBuilt if you don't believe me, cause that is what they told me when I called about getting a 'chip loader' with a bigger opening so that I too could add more chips. Any more than that causes what you call "intense 1/2 hour of booming smoke", and that is bad. The "intense 1/2 hour of booming smoke" only cause more creosote to build up on your food and inside smoker walls. Creosote does not taste good on your food, and is not good for you either. You only ever want the "thin blue smoke", EVER! I am sure that if you ask, 99.9% of the others on this site will agree.

As far as the question the original OP question, determine what you are going to be smoking most and get the size to match that. Also, I suggest that if you are going to use it when doing butts and stuff (not cold smoking) get the AMNSP unit. This is the one to use if you are going to use it with heat. The sawdust one has a tendency to jump across channels when using heat. That is why Tod came up with to pellet one to eliminate this problem. Put it on the bottom, under the brackets that hold the smoke box and if you have something that drips juice above it, do as others have suggested and put a little foil tent over it to keep the dripping off the pellets which will make it stop smoking. Make sure to keep the top of the tent about 3 or 4 inches from the top. Then pull the chip tray out 1"-2" and  pull the chip loader out 2"-3" to allow enough air flow to keep the chips to keep them burning.


----------



## bud1955 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have looked , but am unsure as to which size is for pellets and which size is for the dust.  I have read it all, but there are no pictures. (I guess I am unable to decifer without pictures)  One shows what looks like little tents (V's ??) and one looks like just straight dividers in the maze. Or does it make a difference?  I have read alot here and on Todd's page but am  still confused.   Could some one help me out a bit?

Thanks 

Bud


----------



## hkeiner (Mar 1, 2012)

The order page on the Amazen website does a good job of describing the AMNPS with pictures and such. In short, there is only one size of the AMNPS (A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER ) and that is the one most of us would suggest that you get.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 1, 2012)

Raquette said:


> Where do you place the a maze n smoker in the smokin tex?




The Smokin' Tex is tricky, cuz it does not have much of an intake for combustion air

Some guys crack the door and it works well

I'm working with Scarbelly to figure out a way to pump in some air thru the drain hole

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 1, 2012)

Bud1955 said:


> I have looked , but am unsure as to which size is for pellets and which size is for the dust.  I have read it all, but there are no pictures. (I guess I am unable to decifer without pictures)  One shows what looks like little tents (V's ??) and one looks like just straight dividers in the maze. Or does it make a difference?  I have read alot here and on Todd's page but am  still confused.   Could some one help me out a bit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bud




The product descriptions are pretty good, but there's always room for improvement

Straight dividers in the 6x6 and 6x8.  These were designed for burning sawdust

Inverted "V" dividers in the 5x8AMNPS.  This will burn either sawdust or pellets

Todd


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I just took the plunge and took advantage of today's sale price on the AMNPS. I've been eying them for a while, and my wife has been bugging me to try to smoke some cheese.

The excellent word-of-mouth on this site was the deciding factor.


----------



## ronrude (Mar 3, 2012)

You won't regret it.  I am going to be using mine to do some bacon, cheese and butter all at the same time.  That is the beauty of cold smoking.  Load up the smoker and put it in.  Just be sure to follow the directions of letting it burn 10 minutes before blowing out the flame.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 4, 2012)

Smoked butter? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   What do you do with that?


----------



## hps6607 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will have to get one of them


----------

